# DIY double terrarium



## Neo_LT (Oct 1, 2009)

I show a few of my DIY terrarium pictures.


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 1, 2009)

more photos


----------



## 483996 (Oct 1, 2009)

looks great.what animals have ya got in there?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 1, 2009)

It looks great but i advice upgrading the enclosure for a child of that size 

advise**


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 1, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 1, 2009)

483996 said:


> looks great.what animals have ya got in there?



carpet pyton and beauty taiwan snake with 2 corn snake puppies


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 1, 2009)

Terrarium is not fully completed, it must be an interior improvement. Do you have any comments?


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 1, 2009)

mate thats a sweet set up. well done


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 2, 2009)

Neo_LT said:


> Terrarium is not fully completed, it must be an interior improvement. Do you have any comments?


 
Nice looking vivariums mate! For interior improvement, maybe add some fake plants, vines, that sort of thing. But remember, the more decoration or furnishings you add, the more cleaning you will need to do.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe put the light up higher for the carpet python. They like to sit high and bask. A nicely constructed cage there mate!


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you for your comments


----------

